# 4.7 lb Mississippi River smallie.



## cjensen (Aug 9, 2007)

The local bass club I'm in had a two day tournament on the Mississippi River pool 10 last weekend. Caught this bruiser at 6:15 am while fishing a black buzzbait over wing dams. Nothing compares to catching smallmouth on topwater. When she hit the buzzbait she shot straight outta the water and was about 3-4 feet in the air. Ended up weighing 4.70 lbs at weigh in and was 20" long. She was the biggest smallie of the tournament by 2 pounds and only .08 ounces smaller than the heaviest largemouth.


----------



## redbug (Aug 9, 2007)

It's okay to smile when you catch a hawg like that.. good job


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 9, 2007)

Beautiful fish! You gotta love the buzzbait!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 9, 2007)

Great catch - river smallies are my favorite FW fish - nothing hits or fights like they do


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice! Black buzzbait? Awesome! Did you use a trailer hook?


----------



## cjensen (Aug 9, 2007)

Negative on the trailer hook. When the fish broke the surface I figured that the buzzbait wouldve gone flying into the distance, but once she hit the water again it felt like she was gonna rip the rod outta my hands. All in all it took a good 5 or 6 minutes to get her back to the boat.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 3, 2007)

cjensen said:


> Negative on the trailer hook. When the fish broke the surface I figured that the buzzbait wouldve gone flying into the distance, but once she hit the water again it felt like she was gonna rip the rod outta my hands. All in all it took a good 5 or 6 minutes to get her back to the boat.



Wow! Sounded like a great fight! Don't think I've even fought a fish for that long.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2007)

MissouriBassin and I were just talking about Smallies and Buzzbaits, so I did a little research. It seems if smallies hit buzzbaits, they launch themselves way out in the air. Thats really good to know because I am going smallie fishing in 2 weeks.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 3, 2007)

That is a great fish - River Smallies are the best Fresh Water fish to catch.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 3, 2007)

esquired said:


> That is a great fish - River Smallies are the best Fresh Water fish to catch.




I agree wholeheartedly. Smallies rule and that one is enormous.


----------



## redbug (Sep 3, 2007)

6 days and counting until I try too find some monster small mouths on lake Ontario. They say that you need to find the bigger fish in the 4lb plus size to win a tournament up there I will be happy to catch a limit both tournament days and have a good showing They fight hard and I cant wait


----------

